# meglovasodik



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Annyira régen (gyermekkoromban) hallottam ezt a tréfás kifejezést: *meglovasodik*, hogy azóta vagy kiment a divatból vagy talán mindig is szűkebb környezetemben használták. Ti is ismeritek abban az értelemben, hogy hirtelen feléled, erőre kap és aktivizálja magát?

Köszi a válaszaitokat előre is.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Igen, ismerem, bár én nem használom, irodalminak érzem.
Mostanában elég sok (régebbi) gyerekmesét olvasunk, szerintem azokban többször előfordult.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, AndrasBP.  Arra, hogy irodalmi, nem gondoltam volna, de a tapasztalatod alapján úgy látszik.


----------



## Fredsky

Én azt hallottam gyerekkoromban, hogy "meglovasitották" = ellopták (talán mert: ló lett belöle, elszaladt)


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, ezt még mindig használjuk és jó példa arra, hogy a toldalékozás mennyire meg tudja változtatni a jelentést.


----------



## numerator

Hogy "megtáltosodik" valaki, azt hallottam (vagyis inkább olvastam, gyerekkoromban )
Hogy "meglovasodik", azt nem... Do hasonlóan értelmezném, ha előfordulna.


----------



## francisgranada

numerator said:


> Hogy "megtáltosodik" valaki, azt hallottam (vagyis inkább olvastam, gyerekkoromban )
> Hogy "meglovasodik", azt nem... De hasonlóan értelmezném, ha előfordulna.


Egyetértek, valahogy így vagyok vele én is   ....


----------



## Concise

Én máshogy érzem, mert bár a ló valóban nem egy gyenge állat, de azért nincs különnleges ereje, inkább csak állhatatos, hosszú ideig is munkára fogható.

Ezzel szemben a (meg)táltosodik pont arra utal, hogy különleges(en nagy) erőre tesz szert az ember hirtelen. Olyan valószerűtlenül nagy erőre.. S itt mindegy, hogy az ősmagyar táltos emberekre gondolunk, vagy a táltos lóra, táltos paripára.

Egy jó kis magyarázat:
 “A táltosnak legtöbbször volt lova. Eredetileg a táltos ló egy gebe ló volt, amit mindenki kinevet, kigúnyol. A táltos meglátja a ló rejtett értékeit és hatalmát. A népmesék szerint a lónak égő parazsat kell ennie, ezzel megtelik erővel, „aranyszőrű táltos paripa lesz belőle”. Csak a táltos tudja a lovát úgy meglovagolni, hogy „repüljön, mint a gondolat” (révüljön).”

Azaz számomra a lovasodik nem jelenti az extra erőt. Egyébként (s ez számomra is új volt):

“LOVASODIK, (lo-v-as-od-ik) k. m. lovasod-tam, ~tál, ~ott. Régiesen meglovasodik am. lovat kap vagy szerez. „Tehát vegye be egy részét azoknak a fegyvereseknek s rendelje bizonyos quartirokban őköt, hogy lovasodhassanak megh.” Gr. Eszterházy Miklós nádor 1641-ben. (Történelmi Tár. VIII. K. 152. l.).”


----------



## Zsanna

Tisztul_A_Visztula said:


> bár a ló valóban nem egy gyenge állat, de azért nincs különnleges ereje


Igaz, de itt nem különleges erőről van szó érzésem szerint, hanem arról, hogy egy határozott fordulat történt. Pl. aki korábban passzív, visszahúzódó (valamilyen értelemben "nem produkáló") volt, az hirtelen erőre kap, megmutatja/aktivizálja magát. Nem kell, hogy maga az "akció" nagyon markáns legyen, mert a hangsúly a különbségen van (korábban semmi, most meg valami, amikor már nem is vártunk semmit tőle).
Ha az illető megtáltosodik, akkor tényleg valami kivételeset is produkál, tehát ennél nem csak egy hirtelen változásról van szó, hanem a produktumról is.


----------

